# Suggestions needed, getting Bette used to brushing



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Ms. Davis' coat is coming in quite nicely after a severe grooming prior to my adopting her. I mistakenly tried lightly brushing her a week or so ago, and she panicked--cried out and moved away from me. So, I've been slowly trying to get her used to the brush. I've tried a regular wire brush and a slicker brush, and she panics for both. Any suggestions on how to ease her into it?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is older....so it is going to take alot of time....have you tried leaving a brush around so that she gets used to it being there...since she can't see she doesn't know what is coming.....then treating her, and just one swipe of the brush....and do it every day adding a bit more swipes of the brush every day....and of course doing this now with her hair being short, so that there is no pulling or tugging.


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, Mo! I guess it didn't sink in how scary it must be for her, 'specially if she wasn't brushed regularly-at least recently. Hadn't thought of treating her--it's been too long since I had a dog, I guess!
I'll put one of the brushes by her pillow to help her get used to it, and get some special treats. Never had a curly-coat dog before. Will have to read through this forum! Thanks for your help!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no problem!!!! Keeping her shorter haired will probably be a good idea for a while....but I am sure you both will do great!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

I think slowly but surely is the key! Vincent hates his face being brushed so he's ended up with bad matts. We're having him cut short so we can start again! It's easier when they're short....


----------

